# Syncro des mails sur Ipad Iphone et Macbook



## alainhornung (17 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Je compte acheter un Ipad pour contrôler Logic, j'ai déjà un Iphone et mon Macbook Pro 15'' en 10.5.8. J'ai un question concernant les mails, y'a t-il la possibilité lors de la syncro de transférer les mails du Logiciel dans l'Ipad et L'Iphone ? Pour simplifier qu'il y ai la même chose dans les 3 appareils incluant les brouillons message envoyé etc...

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## bompi (18 Mai 2010)

Il y a une section dédiée à l'iPad, pourquoi ne pas y poster ?
J'y déplace donc ce fil.
Ceci étant dit, il suffit d'être en mode IMAP plutôt que POP3 pour que l'on retrouve ses messages un peu partout (en fait ils restent sur le serveur et chaque machine se synchronise avec icelui).


----------



## sebusmalus (19 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Pour faire cette manipulation, il suffit d'aller des les préférences de MAIL ?
Est-ce simple ?

J'aimerais aussi accéder à Mail de manière indifférente sur 3 machines ...

Merci



OK c'est bon j'ai trouvé comment faire en utilisant l'aide Gmail qui détaille la procédure


----------

